
Notes on indexes and index-like structures - espeed
http://www.dbms2.com/2015/04/16/notes-on-indexes-and-index-like-structures/
======
roye
Outside of DBs, indexes have shown themselves to be extremely useful in string
problems in bioinformatics (my area of research). The modern workhorses of
this trend are the Burrows Wheeler transform + FM index (together) and Bloom
filters (also mentioned in the link). These have been applied to sequence
alignment, de novo assembly of genomes, and compression of sequences. I posit
the same bag of tricks can be applied in the NLP/machine learning settings,
but I know less about how commonly they have been.

There's a good set of notes touching on this stuff here: [http://www.langmead-
lab.org/teaching-materials/](http://www.langmead-lab.org/teaching-materials/)

------
jermo
Oh wow

    
    
      > The latest example is my former clients at Tokutek, who just 
      > got sold to Percona in a presumably small deal — regrettably 
      > without having yet paid me all the money I’m owed.

